# Ladder diagrams



## Grabsumbuds (Apr 25, 2012)

When you guys are drawing up your ladder diagrams what programs are you using?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Constructor
http://www.cmhsoftware.com/productw.htm


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Usually one of these:










And one of these:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Usually one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many many new ideas, inventions, businesses have been born on a napkin.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

EZ Schematics here at home. Inexpensive and easy to use.
The owner is a member here.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> EZ Schematics here at home. Inexpensive and easy to use.
> The owner is a member here.



It does have some quirks, but overall you can't beat it for the $$$.

Not to derail the thread, but John(or anybody else), do you know if there are more libraries available for it? I need a CT coil symbol and just had to make one using some circles and a rectangle. Not very elegant.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

That software on post # 2 is $500.00 !! I use EZ Schematics as well. Good product, and great price !


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> That software on post # 2 is $500.00 !! I use EZ Schematics as well. Good product, and great price !


You get what you pay for.
In Constructor you can link coils to contacts and run the circuits to see if your design works.

EZ Schematics is one step above the napkin.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Mike H sold (and may still sell) a line diagram program that can run itself (top to bottom) and prove the circuit

is this a comprable elsewhere?

~CS~


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

tkb said:


> You get what you pay for.
> In Constructor you can link coils to contacts and run the circuits to see if your design works.
> 
> EZ Schematics is one step above the napkin.


Yes that software looks very sophisticated !


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

acro said:


> It does have some quirks, but overall you can't beat it for the $$$.
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but John(or anybody else), do you know if there are more libraries available for it? I need a CT coil symbol and just had to make one using some circles and a rectangle. Not very elegant.


Yes, I have a similar question. I was going to ask for a erase function. It has an undo function, but you might have to undo most of the drawing to change something.
I need to look, but a circle with a name for it would be fine? Maybe a small circle? I get the issue. This can be easily addressed in the software. Is Dan charging for updates?
The text feature allows any type of description.
For now MS paint is required to make any changes to the drawings.



tkb said:


> You get what you pay for.
> In Constructor you can link coils to contacts and run the circuits to see if your design works.
> EZ Schematics is one step above the napkin.


Not so. EZ is professional enough for most users and is far superior to the napkin.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Yes, I have a similar question. I was going to ask for a erase function. It has an undo function, but you might have to undo most of the drawing to change something.



Forgive me, but I am not at my work pc, so these steps may only be partially accurate.


Do you know that you can drag a window and select some things and then right click to get some new functions. Delete or copy for example.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Yes, I have a similar question. I was going to ask for a erase function. It has an undo function, but you might have to undo most of the drawing to change something.
> I need to look, but a circle with a name for it would be fine? Maybe a small circle? I get the issue. This can be easily addressed in the software. Is Dan charging for updates?
> The text feature allows any type of description.
> For now MS paint is required to make any changes to the drawings.
> ...


Working on a total revamp. Going to get rid of the embedded symbols to some extent. EZ Schematics Pro is where my focus is now. By the way John, just surround the symbols using the mouse to highlight them. They'll turn light blue - then you can delete them (Shift + DEL)... instead of using the undo function.

The new program is so much more advanced as far as creating and managing user symbols. Everything is done from the drawing itself without having to open a separate window. There's virtually no limit to the number of symbols you can create and there's much more control in managing the symbols.

I'm now in the process of creating symbol libraries of all sorts that can be imported into the newer program. Hydraulic, Pneumatic, P & ID, 3 Phase Symbols, better electronic and so on.

It costs a little more than the original version but each drawing can be printed with professional quality - unlike the quote of "a step above a napkin".

Best of luck to the rest!


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

I use AutoCad 2010 Student version. Pretty easy to learn,as well.


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

I usually use Logix Emulate of RSLogix 5000, I can go ahead draw it assign tags and alias's, and also run offline to see the bugs and what may not be true. However I always have a rough sketch with pen and paper.


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

KevinKM, I didn't know that RSLogix 5000 had an emulator, where can I find out more about this software? I have the RSLogix 500 emulator with RSLinix as well and use it occasionally when at home to practice with. I would like to also become more familiar with the 5000 as well.

Thanks


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for the typo. That is suppose to be "or" not "of". As for becoming familiar with the 5000. If you have a 5000 the books and manuals are on the Start Page that pulls up with recent projects. They are free their. I am still learning the 5000, mostly just play and see. It is more windows based trying to flow like excel and word with the user functions. Ont new feature is the L7 can actually go online with just a USB cable now. No more expensive cables. Good Luck.


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

I know this post is about Ladder, but going forward with RSLogix5000. Function Block is the way to go.


----------



## Filthy_McNasty (Dec 5, 2012)

*Ladder good*



KevinKM said:


> I know this post is about Ladder, but going forward with RSLogix5000. Function Block is the way to go.


For process related functions, that is true. I would still do discrete controls with ladder logic or structured text.


----------

